# Beautiful Female Mini Rex in Fairbanks, Alaska



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 3, 2012)

My husband and I took in a Mini Rex yesterday with the goal of finding her a great home. She's between a year and a year and a half old and appears to be healthy, but she has had several litters in her short life. She was just spayed. As for her personality, she is very sweet and curious! Loves being petted and is great with the litter box. She seems to take everything in stride and just wants a wonderful home with people that will love her forever and treat her the way she deserves to be treated.

The pretty girl:







Don't you just want to pick her up and hug her?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 3, 2012)

ray:
Jj


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 23, 2012)

Miss Nomi is still available! Any bunny lover would be crazy about her. She's very smart and loves, loves, loves toys. I've never known a bunny as into toys as she is! She also adores attention and being petted. Doesn't like being carried around a ton and tends to snort in your ear like a pig if you do it, but she handles it okay.

If someone elsewhere in Alaska wants Nomi, I'm sure we could work out meeting halfway or something! Unfortunately, flying her out of state wouldn't really work because the closest airport that would fly her is 350 miles away and I don't think my husband would go for that unless we could work in a trip to visit his parents at the same time, which would probably be around the middle of March at the soonest. Almost 4 years ago though we did have a bunny flown from Pennsylvania to Anchorage and we drove down there to get him, so we could potentially work something out if someone not in Alaska really, really wants her  If rules haven't changed since then (not sure), it cost about $100 to fly Skyler, plus money for an airplane friendly carrier.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 23, 2012)

ray:


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 24, 2012)

*sigh* If I was at a better place I would totally snatch Ms. Nomi up. I hope she finds a GREAT home though! (Though I can't imagine one better than with you...!)


----------



## LaylaLop (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know of anyone in AK looking for a house bunny right now. If I did, I'd send them your way!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 25, 2012)

Kim, too bad you're not looking for another bunny since you come up here fairly frequently! It would be so easy 

Wish I could edit my original post to say that Nomi's little info sheet said she gets along with cats but is afraid of dogs, and she seems to like other bunnies seeing as she lived with a male that kept impregnating her.


----------



## Silkyn (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, she sounds so wonderful! Too bad she is afraid of dogs and you're such a long drive away. I bet she'd be great for bunny agility.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Silkyn! Yay, another Alaskan member! Too bad you're still so far away. I'm not sure how afraid Nomi is of dogs, it said she runs away from them though. She's such an audacious girl that it doesn't seem like she'd run away from anything but maybe the dogs she met were scary.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 14, 2012)

Nomi is still waiting! Two people here in Fairbanks contacted me and both seemed like awesome homes, but neither have e-mailed me back in about a week  And one lady called me but she said she'd have to talk to her husband and didn't call back. Nomi is wondering why no one wants her because she's such a wonderful lady!


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 18, 2012)

I hate the waiting... but you do want the critter to go to the right home! Patience is key, she'll find her perfect home soon!


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm sure she'll find a fantastic home, she's such a beautiful bun. Just need to wait for the perfect fit is all!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 19, 2012)

We certainly aren't trying to rush her out or anything  Her cage is in our bedroom and to my surprise, I like hearing her rustle around in the night. She is the first thing I see each morning. When I sit up in bed, she runs over to the side of the cage and stands up as tall as she can to say "hi!" and get pets! Great way to start the day


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2012)

Nomi doesn't need a home anymore. We ended up being her forever home and she passed away yesterday: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=71474&forum_id=27 We miss you, Nomi Balomi!


----------

